
Server-Side Swift from Scratch - mbw234
https://www.skilled.io/u/swiftsummit/server-side-swift-from-scratch
======
abalone
I'm excited about server-side Swift (nice language, nice memory management
model). But it would have helped to mention the other frameworks like Perfect
or Kitura and compare/contrast the motivating principles here. Unless I missed
them?

~~~
veidr
Well he does briefly _mention_ the three best-known frameworks for server-side
Swift (Vapor, Kitura, and Perfect) in the middle of the piece, when he talks
about middleware.

But I think the thrust of this piece is eschewing currently-available
frameworks and rethinking what we have come to think a "web framework" should
do, and doing those things with a interchangeable plain-vanilla Swift
approach, a sort of "Swift-is-my-framework" approach.

(I might be missing something, though, because I've only skimmed the post and
added it to my read-later list...)

------
helge5
On a somewhat related note:
[http://www.alwaysrightinstitute.com/microexpress/](http://www.alwaysrightinstitute.com/microexpress/)

~~~
veidr
Thanks for posting; hadn't seen that one before, and it looks interesting.

------
Ethcad
I wish them the best! I really enjoy Swift, as it takes the best of concise,
"dynamic" languages like Python and adds a static type system and a smart
compiler that catches lots of errors. Really a much better choice than Ruby in
a lot of ways. Now if only the machine learning community would take notes...

------
chmaynard
Nice presentation! I'm going to look into attending this conference in the
future. I hope the developers (Brandon and Stephen) comment their code really
well so that others can understand the types and operators they introduce
without digging through the codebase.

------
xchaotic
I'd be even more excited about server-side Scratch ;)

